# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Cấu tạo của máy cắt dây molipden

## freedom2609

Hiện nay, trong gia công cơ khí chính xác nói chung và gia công khuôn mẫu đột dập nói riêng,cắt dây[/URL][/U][/I][/B] là một nguyên công quan trọng, không thể thiếu trong chuỗi chu trình công nghệ gia công tạo nên sản phẩm. Với chi phí đầu tư thấp, vận hành đơn giản và tốc độ gia công nhanh, máy cắt dây molipden đang là một lựa chọn chủ yếu và hiệu quả của đa số doanh nghiệp và  xưởng cơ khí vừa và nhỏ tại Việt Nam hiện nay. 
cấu tạo máy cắt dây


Trong dòng máy cắt dây molipden, người ta có thể phân loại ra làm rất nhiều dòng khác nhau tùy theo tính năng, cấu tạo cũng như nhu cầu sử dụng như:
·        Máy cắt dây loại phổ thông : loại này cắt thẳng là chủ yếu, cắt côn lớn nhất được 3°.
·         Máy cắt dây cắt côn chuyên dụng :  loại này cắt được những độ côn lớn như 15°, 30°, 45°.
·        Máy cắt dây cỡ lớn chuyên dụng : những loại máy cắt dây ngoại cỡ, hoặc cắt cao ngoại cỡ. Những dòng máy này thường được chế tạo với ray hay trục đặc biệt.
Trong bài viết này, tôi xin được trình bày cấu tạo của một chiếc máy cắt dây molipden phổ thông mà đa phần được các doanh nghiệp đang sử dụng.
Một máy cắt dây cncphổ thông thường được chia ra làm 03 bộ phận chính:
1.     Tủ điện điều khiển: là nơi điều khiển chương trình cắt của máy.
2.     Thân máy: là nơi dây molypden thực hiện nhiệm vụ cắt phôi theo bản vẽ được lập trình và điều khiển trên tủ điện điều khiển.
3.     Thùng đựng dung dịch dầu làm mát của máy.
I/ Phần tủ điện điều khiển:


tủ điện máy cắt dây molypden
Tủ điện điều khiển là nơi lập trình, điều khiển chương trình cắt của máy, là nơi chọn chế độ cắt cho máy.
1-Phân loại tủ điện điều khiển:
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng sản xuất  tủ điện cho máy cắt dây cnc khác nhau với nhiều kiểu dãng, kích thước, chức năng khác nhau, và đa phần tới từ Trung Quốc.
Phân loại theo hình dáng tủ:
·        Tủ đứng: là loại tủ được sử dụng chủ yếu. Loại này có hình dáng đứng, được thiết kế đẹp mắt, thuận tiện. Dưới đế có bánh xe để tủ có thể dễ dàng di chuyển.

tủ đứng của máy cắt dây



·        Tủ lùn: là loại tủ có kích thước nhỏ gọn. Thường là loại tủ giá rẻ vì các bo mạch tạo xung được làm đơn giản.
tủ lùn máy cắt dây 

tủ lùn máy cắt dây


·        Tủ Bàn: Tủ được thiết kế làm bàn làm việc luôn cho người vận hành.
tủ bàn máy cắt dây



2- Cấu tạo:
Tủ điện điều khiển thường bao gồm các bộ phận:
·        Máy tính điều khiển chương trình: Là một cụm máy tính bao gồm màn hình và CPU.
·        Trong máy tính điều khiển chương trình cắt thường có gắn card điều khiển chương trình cắt dây như HL, HF, autocut. Tại đây, người sử dụng có thế thiết kế bản vẽ, lập trình đường cắt cho máy.
·        Các bo mạch tạo xung, bo điều khiển các trục x, y,u,v của máy
·        Biến áp : Biến nguồn điện đầu vào ( thường là 1 pha 220V, một số hãng là 3 pha 380V) thành các dòng điện một chiều nhỏ cung cấp cho các bo mạch trong tủ điện.
·         Biến tần điều khiển lô quấn dây: Xuất hiện ở một số loại tủ, một số hãng lại hay đặt biến tần điều khiển lô quấn dây ở bên phần thân máy.
II/ Phần Thân Máy ( Khung Sườn Máy)
Là nơi dây cắt tiến hành cắt phôi trên bàn máy theo hình đã được lập trình sẵn.
1-Phân loại:
Hiện nay trên thị trường các hãng sản xuất không ngừng cải tiến, nâng cấp sườn máy để nhằm tạo lợi thế cạnh tranh, cũng như tối ưu hóa khả năng cắt cho máy.
Phân loại theo băng trượt của các trục chuyển động:
·        Loại sườn máy dùng rãnh V (V shape) :
 Là loại sườn máy xuất hiện từ khá lâu trên thị trường, thường dùng rãnh V và rãnh U và bi tròn, bi đũa để dẫn hướng truyền động cho trục X, Y và lô quấn dây. Loại sườn này thường có giá rẻ nhưng khi dùng trong thời gian dài thì bi hay bị mòn dẫn tới độ chính xác và độ nhám không được ổn định.
·        Loại sườn máy dùng ốp trượt tuyến tính:
Là loại sườn máy loại chất lượng tốt, sườn này các trục X, Y và lô quấn dây được truyền động bằng các thanh ốp trượt tuyến tính bằng bi. Loại ốp trượt này có ưu điểm làm cho các trục của máy di chuyển nhẹ nhàng, chính xác và độ ổn định cao. Bi của ốp trượt sẽ bị mòn ít hơn. Loại ốp trượt này trước đây thường được sử dụng cho các loại máy cắt dây đồng có độ chính xác cao, máy cắt dây cnc cao cấp.

ốp trượt tuyến tính cho máy cắt dây
máy cắt dây sử dụng ốp trượt tuyến tính linh an

Phân loại theo kích cỡ máy:
Tùy theo kích thước hành trình của bàn máy(X*Y) mà người ta phân loại ra các dòng máy khác nhau. Các kích thước được dùng phổ biến ở máy cắt dây cnc như:
·        250*320
·        320*400
·        400*500
·        500*630
·        630*800
·        800*1000
·        1000*1200
Ngoài ra hiện nay,người ta cũng sản xuất thêm một số kích thước máy khác như:
·        350*450
·        450*550
·        400*630
·        500*800
·        630*1000
Ngoài ra, người ta còn có thể phân loại máy cắt dây theo loại motor dùng cho các trục X, Y,U,V:
·        Loại máy dùng motor bước ( step)
·        Loại máy dùng motor servo.
2-Các bộ phận của sườn máy cắt dây cnc:

cấu tạo sườn máy cắt dây
Một khung sườn máy cắt dây molipden thường được cấu tạo bởi 06 bộ phận chính:
1.     Khung, thân đế chính của máy:
Thường được đúc bằng gang, nặng, cứng vững. Là bệ đỡ cho toàn bộ các bộ phận truyền động bên trên của máy.
2.     Các trục truyền động của máy :
Ở máy cắt dây molipden, ta có tất cả 05 trục đó là :X,Y,U,V,Z.
Trong đó có 03 trục chính là X,Y và trục Z và 02 trục phụ U và V dùng để cắt côn.

Theo hướng nhìn từ ngoài vào thì các trục X, Y có hướng dương như sau :Frown:  hướng dương của máy ta sét là của dây so với phôi):

hướng dương của máy cắt dây molypden

Ở đây ta cần chú ý là hướng dương của trục X,Y trên máy khác với hướng dương của trục X,Y trên màn hình điều khiển.Hướng của trục X,Y trên màn điều khiển là hướng của trục tọa độ đề các:

tọa độ đề các
Vì vậy, lưu ý khi cắt, để cắt dây đúng hướng trên bàn máy ta phải xoay hình      -90°.
-Các trục X, Y đều được truyền động bằng vít me bi và được dẫn hướng bằng rãnh V bi hoặc thanh ốp trượt tuyến tính.
vit me bi ở máy cắt dây
-Trục U song song với trục X, trục V song song với trục Y. Và để cắt côn chính xác ta cần phải chỉnh hướng dương của các trục X, Y, U, V sao cho chuẩn.
-Các trục X,Y,U,V đều được điều khiển bằng motor bước ( step) hay motor servo.
- Trục Z là trục đứng và điều khiển cần mang dây cắt. Trục Z có thể điều khiển lên hay xuống tùy theo độ dày của phôi cắt. Ngày nay, với những máy cắt dây cải tiến, ta có thể điều khiển trục Z tự động bằng motor.
trục Z của máy cắt dây
3.     Bàn gá phôi:
Là khu vực để gá phôi cắt.
bàn gá phôi của máy cắt dây
4.     Phần lô quấn dây và bộ phận dẫn dây
Máy còn bao gồm 01 lô quấn dây được điều khiển bằng motor ba pha qua biến tần. Tại đây, dây molipden sẽ được quấn vào quả lô và đi qua các pulley và hợp kim dẫn điện. Khi quả lô quay, dây cắt molipden sẽ chuyển động. Ở 02 đầu lô quấn dây có 02 cứ hành trình. Việc đặt cữ hành trình nhằm cho lô quấn dây quay và di chuyển trong khu vực có dây quấn.
lô quấn dây của máy cắt dây
5.     Phần điện trong thân máy cắt dây cnc:
Trong thân máy cắt dây thông thường hay có kèm theo một bảng điện. Trong đó thường để kèm biến tần điều khiển motor lô quấn dây, điều khiển bơm nước.
6.     Thước quang
Máy cắt dây edm thường được gắn thêm 02 thước quang các trục X,Y và có màn hình hiển thị tọa độ trên máy.
Ngoài các bộ phận chính trên, ở sườn máy cắt dây còn thường có kèm một số các thiết bị như bơm dầu nhớt, đầu dẫn pulley, cover…
III/ Thùng đựng dung dịch làm mát của máy cắt dây.
Trên gia công máy cắt dây cnc, dung dịch tưới nguội là là một thành phần rất quan trọng có ảnh hưởng tới độ bóng, độ mìn cũng như tuổi thọ của dây cắt.
Thường máy cắt dây được đi kèm với 01 bộ làm mát đựng dung dịch dầu cắt dây + nước để làm mát. Tại đây, dung dịch làm mát sẽ được bơm nước bơm lên làm mát dây trong quá trình gia công.

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## huy.vugia27

> Hiện nay, trong gia công cơ khí chính xác nói chung và gia công khuôn mẫu đột dập nói riêng,cắt dây[/URL][/U][/I][/B] là một nguyên công quan trọng, không thể thiếu trong chuỗi chu trình công nghệ gia công tạo nên sản phẩm. Với chi phí đầu tư thấp, vận hành đơn giản và tốc độ gia công nhanh, máy cắt dây molipden đang là một lựa chọn chủ yếu và hiệu quả của đa số doanh nghiệp và  xưởng cơ khí vừa và nhỏ tại Việt Nam hiện nay. 
> cấu tạo máy cắt dây
> 
> 
> Trong dòng máy cắt dây molipden, người ta có thể phân loại ra làm rất nhiều dòng khác nhau tùy theo tính năng, cấu tạo cũng như nhu cầu sử dụng như:
> ·        Máy cắt dây loại phổ thông : loại này cắt thẳng là chủ yếu, cắt côn lớn nhất được 3°.
> ·         Máy cắt dây cắt côn chuyên dụng :  loại này cắt được những độ côn lớn như 15°, 30°, 45°.
> ·        Máy cắt dây cỡ lớn chuyên dụng : những loại máy cắt dây ngoại cỡ, hoặc cắt cao ngoại cỡ. Những dòng máy này thường được chế tạo với ray hay trục đặc biệt.
> Trong bài viết này, tôi xin được trình bày cấu tạo của một chiếc máy cắt dây molipden phổ thông mà đa phần được các doanh nghiệp đang sử dụng.
> ...



Bài viết dài quá bác ơi, nên chia thành nhiều phần cho dễ đọc và dễ theo dõi. Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác nhé!


--------------------------------------------------

*Công ty TNHH vật tư và thương mại Vĩnh Hào* chuyên cung cấp 

Các dòng *Máy cắt dây CNC* chất lượng, độ chính xác cao, với giá cả vô cùng hợp lý.

Địa chỉ: 40/543 Giải phóng, Hà Nội

Hotline: 098 634 4645 ;  

Zalo: 098 634 4645 - 098 380 7965

----------

bibonxyz

----------

